# Whatsapp web - soucis de connexion



## LS Zaitsev (4 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Depuis peu sous iOS (iPhone 11 Pro Max), je découvre une limitation plutôt pénible.
Utilisateur obligé de Whatsapp, je m'en sers beaucoup au quotidien et j'ai pris l'habitude de passer par l'application Whatsapp pour Mac/PC (dispo. dans l'AppStore) ou par le service web. Je tape beaucoup plus vite et mieux sur mon Mac que sur un clavier tactile quel qu'il soit.

Malheureusement, Whatsapp doit être ouvert et actif (fenêtre affichée) sur le téléphone pour que cela fonctionne. Dès que j'éteins l'écran de l'iphone, dès que Whatsapp passe en arrière plan ou que je change d'application sur l'iphone, Whatsapp sur le Mac perd la connexion. Ce n'était pas le cas sur Android (Whatsapp Mac/web fonctionnait tant que le téléphone était allumé, tout simplement).

Du coup, la chose perd de son intérêt. Comment résoudre cette limitation stupide ?
Le passage de iOS 13 à 14 n'a rien changé.
Merci.


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2021)

Pas ce problème non plus chez moi (MacBook Pro et 6s+).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (5 Avril 2021)

Problème résolu : j'ai réinstallé les applications des 2 côtés (iPhone/Mac).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (9 Avril 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Problème résolu : j'ai réinstallé les applications des 2 côtés (iPhone/Mac).


Bon, cela n'a tenu que quelques jours. De nouveau, ça ne fonctionne pas correctement. Whatsapp doit être ouvert et affiché sur mon téléphone pour que l'appli Whatsapp (ou Whatsapp web) fonctionne sur le Mac.
Quelle plaie ! C'est vraiment pas pratique. Malheureusement, impossible de faire passer un certain nombre de mes contacts sur Telegram, Signal ou autre...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Avril 2021)

Des idées ?


----------



## Neyres (19 Avril 2021)

Question: tout est connecté sur le même réseau WiFi ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Avril 2021)

Salut,
Oui, tout est connecté à au bureau ou à la maison sur le même réseau WiFi.
C'est la même chose en déplacement, avec le partage de connexion activé.

J'ai l'impression que Whatsapp sous iOS ne se connecte au réseau que lorsqu'il est ouvert et affiché, en tout cas quand l'appli Mac est active.
Par ex. quand j'écris un message dans l'appli. il y a la petite horloge qui s'affiche, je dois ouvrir Whatsapp en plein écran sur l'iphone pour que le message parte. Quelle régression...


----------



## Neyres (22 Avril 2021)

Est-ce que dans l'application iOS dans les Réglages de WhatsApp tu as "réseau local " qui est activé ?


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Avril 2021)

dans whatsapp sur iOS, dans réglages, puis whatsapp web/desktop, tu as les connexions à tes appareils.
tu peux essayer de tout supprimer et retenter


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Avril 2021)

Mon appli vient de l'AppStore. Je vais donc essayer avec l'appli du site officiel.
J'ai plusieurs fois réinstallé l'appli, côté Mac comme côté iPhone. J'ai supprimé tous les appareils connectés, puis les ai ré-activés.
Quand je fais ces opérations, ça marche 1 ou 2h, puis ça dysfonctionne de nouveau.
L'option Réseau local est bien activée dans les réglages iOS.

Avec Whatsapp Android, cela fonctionne parfaitement. Je penche donc pour un souci venant d'iOS.


----------



## Larme (27 Avril 2021)

Et _Actualiser (arrière-plan)_ est bien on ? Pour moi, ça serait le premier truc que je regarderais.
Autre chose, tu peux être connecté que sur un navigateur à la fois que je crois. Donc si t'es connecté sur une autre machine, cela te déconnectes peut-être de l'autre (et inversement).
Dans WhatsApp.app/Réglages/WhatsApp Web/Desktop tu as combien de machines?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (29 Avril 2021)

Bien sûr _Actualiser en arrière-plan_ est activé. iOS est à jour (mais déjà sous iOS 13 le souci était le même).
J'ai supprimé, plusieurs fois, les machines enregistrées. Même en en gardant qu'une seule, idem.
L'appli du site officiel (non AppStore) aboutit au même résultat.
Par élimination, cela vient de l'iPhone.

Je peux pas m'empêcher de faire le lien, mais j'ai l'impression que l'iPhone perd souvent la connexion 3G/4G. Par ex. l'appli Wikipedia sur iOS me dit souvent "pas de connexion", alors que j'ai toutes les barres du signal et que d'autres applications en ligne fonctionnent bien. Comme des micro-coupures, qui passent inaperçues dans les applis qui utilisent un cache et qui bloquent les applis qui n'ont pas recours à ce mode de stockage temporaire des données. Je n'y connais rien, ce ne sont que des hypothèses.


----------

